# What does this dog eat ?



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope this picture comes through..I really do love this breed they are always there to help.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1328380


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow that is one gorgeous GSD there! As for what he eats hahahahaha! I bet its anything he wants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Prayers to the Haitians. So sad the situation there. :frown:


----------

